# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  WEB Трансляция

## Василий Иванович

Думаю не все могут знать, вот ссылка на веб трансляцию он-лайн из храма Кришна Баларам Мандир во Вриндаване (там 24 часа идет киртан)
http://www.iskconvrindavan.com/krishnalive.html

----------

